# SJ finals tickets available now...



## Shooting Star (29 July 2012)

just been added to the official site - hope somebody here gets them before they go!


----------



## HashRouge (29 July 2012)

Polly Peewee said:



			just been added to the official site - hope somebody here gets them before they go!
		
Click to expand...

I've tried to buy them but no lock, though they still show as available


----------



## Shooting Star (29 July 2012)

damn them, they go so flippin' fast! Still holding out for the slim chance of an XC ticket for tomorrow but it's getting smaller all the time


----------



## Dollysox (29 July 2012)

Logged on withn two minutes but they had gone.  I reckon they only put up about three or four at a time.


----------



## 4x4 (29 July 2012)

My alarm just went off again and they are showing tickets for next Wednesday


----------



## 4x4 (29 July 2012)

But they're not available to buy!


----------



## Munchkin (29 July 2012)

I'm refreshing like a maniac! I WILL get tickets!


----------



## Cassy_S (29 July 2012)

I'm still holding out hope of getting tickets for the XC tickets for tomorrow, as they been releasing tickets quite late, fingers crossed, I am going to the SJ, got a ticket a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## HashRouge (29 July 2012)

I am going to try every sodding day


----------



## forever young (29 July 2012)

There tickets now for Tuesday but they are cat A £150 each


----------



## Munchkin (29 July 2012)

EVERY time I leave the room, some more come up


----------



## HashRouge (29 July 2012)

None have come up on my alert thing for ages now...I hope it's working!!


----------



## Munchkin (29 July 2012)

Some just came up then... I got through the request screen in about 0.5 seconds and they'd gone! This is like an Olympic sport in itself!


----------



## forever young (29 July 2012)

There's some more just come up now


----------



## HashRouge (29 July 2012)

Is this for SJ or for the Eventing SJ?


----------



## Munchkin (29 July 2012)

Pure SJ


----------



## forever young (29 July 2012)

Cat b eventing jumping on tues


----------



## jellyshark (29 July 2012)

I got some earlier today - when I got to the request screen I just kept going back from the no tickets screen and requesting again must have dome it 20-50 times it took ages but I got them in the end!! so excited!!


----------



## HashRouge (29 July 2012)

Eugh looks like I'm going to spend every spare minute doing this for the next few days!!


----------



## vallin (30 July 2012)

How do you set up an alert?!


----------



## daveismycat (30 July 2012)

A very very kind HHOer posted this link:

http://checker.benmarshinteractive.com/

I managed to get a ticket yesterday for the eventing SJ.  The ticket alert went off before anything showed up on the standard ticket website - I know because I was obsessively pressing refresh.  

I was only after one ticket, and I opted to go straight in for a band A ticket too.  Both of which helped my chances I think.

Good luck - it's possible!!


----------



## Snowy1 (30 July 2012)

Showing none available at the moment. Do i have to keep refreshing the page? Most


----------



## jessdarcy (30 July 2012)

I managed to get two Band C tickets yesterday, just keep trying!!!! 

Good Luck!! 
x


----------



## CalllyH (30 July 2012)

jessdarcy said:



			I managed to get two Band C tickets yesterday, just keep trying!!!! 

Good Luck!! 
x
		
Click to expand...

jealous, i am constantly trying!


----------



## Dizzco (30 July 2012)

I've been using that website all morning to check and it is currently saying tickets available for SJ and Dressage, but can't seem to get them when linking through to the official site... its all very confusing!


----------



## Snowy1 (30 July 2012)

Dizzco i have had exactly the same problem! I keep refreshing the page to no avail!


----------



## CalllyH (30 July 2012)

dizzco I got very excited for the show jumping finals and couldnt get any further after they had been put in my basket

that checker thing is quite slow so didnt register until after they were live 

and if you try and ring it just says we are busy this call will disconnect! WTF!


----------

